# Robert Rollock on striving to have others join us in heaven



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 29, 2020)

... To move them to this purpose to pray for him, or rather for the Gospel, he brings in their own example and experience. Thessalonians. I wish you not to pray for another thing but that ye have experimented your selves; see whether or not the Gospel be glorified among you? yea it is glorified. Ye are not bare professors of it: then are ye not bound to pray the Lord to communicate to other that grace that is bestowed on you? So they who finds the Gospel glorified in themselves, and finds her powerful in their hearts to a sanctified life, are bound to wish and crave this blessing to every soul. if it were possible. Wherefore shall I have a grace if I pray not to God to communicate that grace to another? ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on striving to have others join us in heaven.


----------

